# Help With Mixcraft



## guitardude82 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey there I was wondering if someone could help me!! Im really really new to the whole recording on my PC thing and I dont have a mixer or nothing!! I just got Mixcraft and Im havin a small problem with it!! I am running my guitar right into my computer and using beatcraft for drums!! I dont know how to use my headphones to hear the drums?? When I record with the drums I can hear them in the back ground?? Like I said Im really new to this so dont call me a moron please!! Im just lookin to see how I could use my head phones to hear what im recording and how to record with the drums but not record them (JA MEAN???) anyway that would be great is someone could explain this too me!! thanks a lot!:rockon:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I know nothing about MixCraft so I don't know if this will help. Are you recording multiple tracks, if so you can record the drums on a track and then remove them from your final mix down.


----------



## guitardude82 (Mar 6, 2006)

ok I figured out how to explain this better!! The Drum track is bleeding into my guitar track??? I dont know if this is a sound card problem maybe but I cant really understand that?? Right now Im recording with the drum track on a very low lvl!! So its hard to hear?? but it works


----------

